# Big Scratch On The Bottem Of the face



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey,
I wasnt paying much attention were i was teeing up i took a divot massive spark when flying and turned out there was a stone infront of my ball now there a big scratch/dent thing on the bottem of my driver is there anyway to get rid of this thanks!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

This is the percise reason, drivers should never touch the ground during the downswing..sorry, other than using some polish, I don't think theres much you can do!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

actually drivers do touch the grass ...but when theres a rock sticking out it happens...everyone doesn't have a perfect downswing lik you 300yards...


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Erm you saying theres something wrong with my swing? 
Look @ tiger woods swing he gracefully brushes the grass!
Now your saying theres something wrong with the worlds best golfer!


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

You could drill a small hole into the sole of the driver and force water into it. Then plug the hole solid and freeze the head. The water expands as it freezes and this can push the dent out.
But if the dent is not effect your tee shots then you might be better off leaving it alone.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Anything you do to try to fix it is probably going to make it worse. I'd try metal polish as Del suggested. That might help to fill in the scratch, but I don't know what to tell you about the dent.


----------

